# The Vape Guy - Just some stuff that goes on here...



## BumbleBee (7/4/17)

Howzit folks, this thread is for us to show off some of the stuff we get to play with at the shop and some of the fun things that we may offer, a sort of "what's in your hand" thread for us

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (7/4/17)

I have this awesome Smok GX350 kit but unfortunately it didn't come with an RBA. I did a bit of digging and experimenting and came across an RBA deck made by ELeaf. It's called the ERL RBA and is intended for use with the Melo RT25 and Melo 300 but is also compatible with the full sized TFV8 series.




I did an 8 wrap 26g SS316 3mm build on it, it was ok but somewhat "plain". I had some Alien v2 premade coils lying around so decided to see if they'd fit in this RBA...





They fit beautifully, these are 3mm ID 6 wrap monsters and there is still plenty of room to breathe inside that sleeve, and the performance is insane! I filled it with 3mg French Dude which I know fairly well, flavour is off the charts, this is French Dude like I've never experienced it before! I'm quite impressed with this build, just had to share

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

Ooh, I love this thread @BumbleBee 
Now you can share all your experiments and findings!
I will be checking in here regularly, thats for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/17)

My ADV, there is little chance that you'll catch me without this exact combo close by.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

Looks great @BumbleBee 

What tanks is that? Is it the Crius?
What build is in there?
And what mg strength of juice is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/17)

Silver said:


> Looks great @BumbleBee
> 
> What tanks is that? Is it the Crius?
> What build is in there?
> And what mg strength of juice is it?


This is the 25mm Crius Plus that I picked up from @Yagya, I prefer it over the 22mm Crius because the airflow is just so much smoother and it holds more Kiwichi 

I have a SS316 build in there, 26g over a 3mm ID, my go to build for most of my tanks. I run 6mg juice in all my everyday devices. It's just when I wander into high wattage territory that I need to switch to 3mg. On the flip side I do have at least 1 MTL device running 12 or usually 18mg juice but these aren't used much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This is the 25mm Crius Plus that I picked up from @Yagya, I prefer it over the 22mm Crius because the airflow is just so much smoother and it holds more Kiwichi
> 
> I have a SS316 build in there, 26g over a 3mm ID, my go to build for most of my tanks. I run 6mg juice in all my everyday devices. It's just when I wander into high wattage territory that I need to switch to 3mg. On the flip side I do have at least 1 MTL device running 12 or usually 18mg juice but these aren't used much.



Ok thanks
I like my Crius - I think it was my first dual coil "proper" RTA. Doesn't misbehave and is a doddle to wick.
That Crius plus does sound good. 
I also need to experiment more with SS coils...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/17)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks
> I like my Crius - I think it was my first dual coil "proper" RTA. Doesn't misbehave and is a doddle to wick.
> That Crius plus does sound good.
> I also need to experiment more with SS coils...


I have to agree, the Crius is great. The fill port is a pleasure.

I like SS316 for its responsiveness, ramp up is very quick, I also find the flavour better than Ni80. SS is so easy to work with and I think it's a bit safer than Nichrome which is 80% nickel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (8/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> My ADV, there is little chance that you'll catch me without this exact combo close by.
> 
> View attachment 90837


If I may ask, where'd you get that wrap for the alien?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/4/17)

Huffapuff said:


> If I may ask, where'd you get that wrap for the alien?


It's a silicone skin Huff, available here

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have this awesome Smok GX350 kit but unfortunately it didn't come with an RBA. I did a bit of digging and experimenting and came across an RBA deck made by ELeaf. It's called the ERL RBA and is intended for use with the Melo RT25 and Melo 300 but is also compatible with the full sized TFV8 series.
> 
> View attachment 90777
> 
> ...


Pretty impressive to get that build into an RBA deck like that! Looks like some huge clouds could be done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Pretty impressive to get that build into an RBA deck like that! Looks like some huge clouds could be done!


Huge clouds are inevitable with a build like that, what surprised me most was the flavour as most big builds in big air attys just kill flavour with all the airflow. This currently outperforms everything else I have for flavour but... it's thirsty, and not in a good way. A full tank in 20 min is quite normal on a setup like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Huge clouds are inevitable with a build like that, what surprised me most was the flavour as most big builds in big air attys just kill flavour with all the airflow. This currently outperforms everything else I have for flavour but... it's thirsty, and not in a good way. A full tank in 20 min is quite normal on a setup like this.



Haha! So it's a setup for juice DIY guys then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (10/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> also compatible with the full sized TFV8 series.



Hey Bee

This is very interesting, do you know if its the same size as the current TFV8 RBA? Reason im asking is if its a bit smaller, we could possibly use this without the need of an extended glass (currently have this exact problem where I have an RBA base but no glass and cant find it anywhere [Big Baby])

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Haha! So it's a setup for juice DIY guys then?


Exactly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/4/17)

Cespian said:


> Hey Bee
> 
> This is very interesting, do you know if its the same size as the current TFV8 RBA? Reason im asking is if its a bit smaller, we could possibly use this without the need of an extended glass (currently have this exact problem where I have an RBA base but no glass and cant find it anywhere [Big Baby])


The Big Baby beast is driving us nuts. It uses the same RBA as the Baby. The Baby RBA kit is only intended for use with the Baby, it does fit the Big Baby but only if you bought the atomiser separately and not part of a kit as the standalone comes with a taller glass for use with the included RBA. This taller glass is not available from any place I can find and it's not compatible with any other tanks as Smok uses some unusual sizes. The TFV8 is not compatible with the smaller Baby series, it's considerably larger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Big Baby beast is driving us nuts. It uses the same RBA as the Baby. The Baby RBA kit is only intended for use with the Baby, it does fit the Big Baby but only if you bought the atomiser separately and not part of a kit as the standalone comes with a taller glass for use with the included RBA. This taller glass is not available from any place I can find and it's not compatible with any other tanks as Smok uses some unusual sizes. The TFV8 is not compatible with the smaller Baby series, it's considerably larger.


And the Big Baby RBA is not compatible with the Baby. It fits but you would need a taller glass (Big Baby glass won't work on the Baby). I cannot find a glass that has the height of the Big Baby but the diameter of the Baby.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Cespian (11/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Big Baby beast is driving us nuts. It uses the same RBA as the Baby. The Baby RBA kit is only intended for use with the Baby, it does fit the Big Baby but only if you bought the atomiser separately and not part of a kit as the standalone comes with a taller glass for use with the included RBA. This taller glass is not available from any place I can find and it's not compatible with any other tanks as Smok uses some unusual sizes. The TFV8 is not compatible with the smaller Baby series, it's considerably larger.



Yeah man, looks like theres no solution unless buying the tank seperately, which makes no sense. So I've got the Smok Stick V8... Smok hasnt released the coils that are supposed to be used with this kit... Nobody has an adequate RBA kit for it... So I'm forced to buy other coils and use it on a VW mod to crank up the watts and the poor 3.7V stick just chills and collects dust. I can only imagine how much this must be frustrating you (and most vendors supporting their products).

PS. If anybody wants to swap a Big Baby Beast Extended Glass for my Baby Beast Glass, please PM me.


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

Ok @BumbleBee , I have a question for you
I know you are an experienced vaper

If you had to take some of the main tanks that you sell, what have you found is the best coil setup for each? Perhaps it would add value since newer vapers could use that as a starting point and tweak from there.
I.e. From your experiences, where is the "sweet spot" for some of the main sellers?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/4/17)

Cespian said:


> Yeah man, looks like theres no solution unless buying the tank seperately, which makes no sense. So I've got the Smok Stick V8... Smok hasnt released the coils that are supposed to be used with this kit... Nobody has an adequate RBA kit for it... So I'm forced to buy other coils and use it on a VW mod to crank up the watts and the poor 3.7V stick just chills and collects dust. I can only imagine how much this must be frustrating you (and most vendors supporting their products).
> 
> PS. If anybody wants to swap a Big Baby Beast Extended Glass for my Baby Beast Glass, please PM me.


This is why I am holding back on Smok products, there are just so many different coils and variations across the range, compatibly and availability is is also very uncertain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Caramia (11/4/17)

I also have an issue with my Big Baby, its RBA doesn't work when everything is screwed down. Maybe the "bridge" on the bottom is a bit thick?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/4/17)

Silver said:


> Ok @BumbleBee , I have a question for you
> I know you are an experienced vaper
> 
> If you had to take some of the main tanks that you sell, what have you found is the best coil setup for each? Perhaps it would add value since newer vapers could use that as a starting point and tweak from there.
> I.e. From your experiences, where is the "sweet spot" for some of the main sellers?


Everyone has their own preferences here and coil material, size and style of vaping all play a role when it comes to finding a tank or dripper's sweet spot. My preferred material is standard 26g SS316L round wire, I find it to deliver the most accurate flavour, ramp up time is virtually instant and it's just so easy to work with. 

For most of my daily devices or for something I'm trying for the first time I'll generally start with 2.4mm, 3mm if the build space is generous. Anything between 6 to 8 wraps usually does the trick. This applies to single or dual coil setups. All wicking is done with good ol' Cotton Bacon v2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/4/17)

Caramia said:


> I also have an issue with my Big Baby, its RBA doesn't work when everything is screwed down. Maybe the "bridge" on the bottom is a bit thick?


So you're getting a "no atomiser" error then? That would indicate that there is a connection issue somewhere, most likely between the positive on the atty base and the positive on the RBA. Maybe try loosening the positive on the RBA and getting it a bit further out. Use pliers, not a hammer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (11/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> So you're getting a "no atomiser" error then? That would indicate that there is a connection issue somewhere, most likely between the positive on the atty base and the positive on the RBA. Maybe try loosening the positive on the RBA and getting it a bit further out. Use pliers, not a hammer


LOL, yeah, no hammer this time
Everything goes perfectly, until the absolute last tightening, then "short!"


----------



## BumbleBee (2/5/17)

I'm so impressed with how this looks...




Gold Predator 228W mod with OBS Engine Nano in Gold finished off with a Copper plated drip tip, all matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (2/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm so impressed with how this looks...
> 
> View attachment 93431
> 
> ...


Looks cool! I love getting a good-looking setup completed, makes my heart very happy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/17)

One of my new toys, yes it was vapemail day 






This thing is quite impressive, I'm really enjoying it. The flavour that these new Aries Pro coils produce is pretty good, with tons of airflow! Oh and that screen is MASSIVE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (3/5/17)

Colour scheme is right up your alley! I have to say that is actually a pretty mean-looking little piece of kit!


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Colour scheme is right up your alley! I have to say that is actually a pretty mean-looking little piece of kit!


This is SO my colour 

It actually feels smaller than the old Evic Mini, this guy is a 25mm


----------



## Stosta (3/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This is SO my colour
> 
> It actually feels smaller than the old Evic Mini, this guy is a 25mm


It looks smaller than the Evic too, and even though that tank is massive on there I think with the lines and stuff it actually comes off pretty well. Kinda like a box / pen-style hybrid!


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/17)

Here are some side by side pics with the Evic Mini





This screen is amazing, it really has to be seen to be believed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/7/17)

This is the Pico 25 kit that @Bumblebabe started with, she's really enjoying it and has already clocked up 4700 puffs on the first HW1 coil that came pre-installed, it's still going strong without any signs of fading.




My Purple T-Priv is providing the mood lighting while we enjoy a crackling fire on the porch on a nice chilly winter evening

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

Love the photo and the description @BumbleBee !
Lekker man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/17)

Well I guess I couldn't avoid this forever, I'm a RTA vaper but do have a dripper or two that get used from time to time. I just prefer the convenience of a tank and just couldn't grasp why a squishy bottle attached to a messy RDA was a good idea. Now that I've tried squonking for the first time I still don't understand this craze, but for some weird reason I can't put this thing down. I've finally found a setup that @Oupa's VM4 Reserve just shines in. What is this weirdness!?  




This Coppervape BF is amazing, this small chunk of brass is so solid and heavy. Now I just need a matchy RDA, and I need to figure out how to get rid of that gap

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (15/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Well I guess I couldn't avoid this forever, I'm a RTA vaper but do have a dripper or two that get used from time to time. I just prefer the convenience of a tank and just couldn't grasp why a squishy bottle attached to a messy RDA was a good idea. Now that I've tried squonking for the first time I still don't understand this craze, but for some weird reason I can't put this thing down. I've finally found a setup that @Oupa's VM4 Reserve just shines in. What is this weirdness!?
> 
> View attachment 107338
> 
> ...


Almost every atty has "that gap" on there - I made a small "spacer" (basically a mod protector), that eliminates that - just a thin piece of poly whatever, cut to size all round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/17)

Caramia said:


> Almost every atty has "that gap" on there - I made a small "spacer" (basically a mod protector), that eliminates that - just a thin piece of poly whatever, cut to size all round


I'm wondering if that gap isn't perhaps intended as a way to reduce heat transfer to the mod from the atty. I guess a plastic spacer would fill the gap without conducting heat, although it's just an aesthetic niggle, the atty is solidly in there and doesn't move at all.


----------



## Caramia (16/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm wondering if that gap isn't perhaps intended as a way to reduce heat transfer to the mod from the atty. I guess a plastic spacer would fill the gap without conducting heat, although it's just an aesthetic niggle, the atty is solidly in there and doesn't move at all.


Somehow my Hadaly never gets that hot at the base (darn, one needs to be careful what you say to not have your post end up on "that thread"), but a wee piece of heat resistant silicon or a genuine mod protector would do perfectly, and still protect brilliantly against heat transfer.
And you're so right, these little devices are amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (16/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Well I guess I couldn't avoid this forever, I'm a RTA vaper but do have a dripper or two that get used from time to time. I just prefer the convenience of a tank and just couldn't grasp why a squishy bottle attached to a messy RDA was a good idea. Now that I've tried squonking for the first time I still don't understand this craze, but for some weird reason I can't put this thing down. I've finally found a setup that @Oupa's VM4 Reserve just shines in. What is this weirdness!?
> 
> View attachment 107338
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying the Coppervape BF. I will hopefully be picking mine up next week (with any luck) as my first squonker


----------



## BumbleBee (16/9/17)

TheV said:


> I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying the Coppervape BF. I will hopefully be picking mine up next week (with any luck) as my first squonker


I'm sure you'll enjoy it, such a simple design that just works. Just don't pick it up by the atty, the top part is held on by 2 magnets, brass is heavy, you see where this is going? The aluminium ones are considerably lighter though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/9/17)

Caramia said:


> Somehow my Hadaly never gets that hot at the base (darn, one needs to be careful what you say to not have your post end up on "that thread"), but a wee piece of heat resistant silicon or a genuine mod protector would do perfectly, and still protect brilliantly against heat transfer.
> And you're so right, these little devices are amazing!


The cap on the Icon gets fairly warm, hence the tall resin drip tip, Im running a dual 0.2ohm build with the airflow halfway open. I have a gold Pulse on the way, I'll probably chuck in a spacer or two in there if it has the same gap. Not too stressed about the purple Icon as it usually lives on the orange VTC Mini.


----------



## TheV (16/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy it, such a simple design that just works. Just don't pick it up by the atty, the top part is held on by 2 magnets, brass is heavy, you see where this is going? The aluminium ones are considerably lighter though.


I'm getting the aluminium version so hopefully I won't have incidents but thanks nonetheless for the heads up.
I saw the magnets and thought I might have to be a bit cautious with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (16/9/17)

I wouldn't mind having a brass one as well (just funny, Coppervape makes brass mods, not copper).
But that is something for next time we visit, and hopefully you'll have stock (and contacts for a good divorce lawyer)


----------



## BumbleBee (16/9/17)

Caramia said:


> I wouldn't mind having a brass one as well (just funny, Coppervape makes brass mods, not copper).
> But that is something for next time we visit, and hopefully you'll have stock (and contacts for a good divorce lawyer)


My first choice would have been a copper mod but the brass isn't bad at all. If you can give me some advance warning that you're coming then I'll try to make sure I have what you need. A councillor is worth so much more than a divorce lawyer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/17)

Yay! New toys! 




The Mesh RDA looks pretty interesting, I just have to try this. The Gold Pulse 24 RDA is for my Brass Coppervape BF mod and then I've managed to get my hands on the new Vandy Vape Pyro RDTA which according to the reviews I've seen is supposed to be pretty awesome, we'll see

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/17)

...and then the wife walked in to the shop this morning while we were unpacking the new toys, she spotted the shockingly green RX Gen3 and wouldn't let it go. She wanted more battery life than the Pico 25 but didn't want a huge box mod. It amazes me how you can get 300W out of something this small, and yes, you can fit three 18650 batteries in there

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> ...and then the wife walked in to the shop this morning while we were unpacking the new toys, she spotted the shockingly green RX Gen3 and wouldn't let it go. She wanted more battery life than the Pico 25 but didn't want a huge box mod. It amazes me how you can get 300W out of something this small, and yes, you can fit three 18650 batteries in there
> 
> View attachment 108294


And that Green! Absolutely stunning 
You know what they say bud: Happy wife ... poor @BumbleBee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> And that Green! Absolutely stunning
> You know what they say bud: Happy wife ... poor @BumbleBee


That green is crazy 

I think I'm one of those weird exceptions, if @Bumblebabe wants, she gets, and I'm genuinely all to happy to provide. She's always supported everything I've done, she's only 53 days into her vaping journey and I'll do anything I can to make sure it is as smooth as possible

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> That green is crazy
> 
> I think I'm one of those weird exceptions, if @Bumblebabe wants, she gets, and I'm genuinely all to happy to provide. She's always supported everything I've done, she's only 53 days into her vaping journey and I'll do anything I can to make sure it is as smooth as possible


oh yes, and now I get to say that my badass wife is rocking a 300W setup

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> That green is crazy
> 
> I think I'm one of those weird exceptions, if @Bumblebabe wants, she gets, and I'm genuinely all to happy to provide. She's always supported everything I've done, she's only 53 days into her vaping journey and I'll do anything I can to make sure it is as smooth as possible


I was just teasing  I'm really happy to hear she is enjoying her vaping journey. And that is indeed one badass mod for the 2nd month of vaping. Congrats @Bumblebabe!! 
Sounds like you two make a rocking team!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> I was just teasing  I'm really happy to hear she is enjoying her vaping journey. And that is indeed one badass mod for the 2nd month of vaping. Congrats @Bumblebabe!!
> Sounds like you two make a rocking team!


I know you were just teasing 

We do indeed make quite a team, I know this sounds incredibly cliche but she completes me

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I know you were just teasing
> 
> We do indeed make quite a team, I know this sounds incredibly cliche but she completes me


As it should be bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (26/9/17)

Oooooh I'm loving this streamline sporty thingy 
Much power in a tiny packet 

Thank you my babes @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (26/9/17)

Bumblebabe said:


> Oooooh I'm loving this streamline sporty thingy
> Much power in a tiny packet
> 
> Thank you my babes @BumbleBee


Many happy vapes with your awesome new green machine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> Many happy vapes with your awesome new green machine!


Thank you 
I'm sure I'll enjoy many great puffs from this little hulk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Marvellous to read this thread
Whenever it lights up I am there like a bear @BumbleBee !
I love reading what you're up to next and seeing the passion behind it all

@Bumblebabe - congrats on the new green mod! Wow, impressive.
All the best for your vaping journey and wishing you well!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (26/9/17)

Silver said:


> Marvellous to read this thread
> Whenever it lights up I am there like a bear @BumbleBee !
> I love reading what you're up to next and seeing the passion behind it all
> 
> ...



Awe thank you @Silver 
Took the big cold turkey plunge and loving it 

Comes down to practice what you preach, teaching people to let go of bad eating habits while you're a smoker hmmm 
Very proud and determined yeah!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Bumblebabe said:


> Awe thank you @Silver
> Took the big cold turkey plunge and loving it
> 
> Comes down to practice what you preach, teaching people to let go of bad eating habits while you're a smoker hmmm
> Very proud and determined yeah!!!



Go for it!
You have no excuse given you have an encyclopedia of knowledge and a vaping expert by your side!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/17)

Something crafty is brewing.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Something crafty is brewing.....
> 
> View attachment 111313



Gorgeous photo @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Something crafty is brewing.....
> 
> View attachment 111313


Epic! Are you simply going to tell us more or you going to make us work for it? 

I've got some serious dirt on @Rincewind that'll I'll swap for more info?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Epic! Are you simply going to tell us more or you going to make us work for it?
> 
> I've got some serious dirt on @Rincewind that'll I'll swap for more info?


Aren't you even going to speculate? Hmmm, maybe another clue is in order...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Aren't you even going to speculate? Hmmm, maybe another clue is in order...


Well I would say craft beer based on your first post...


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Well I would say craft beer based on your first post...


lol, ok my wording may have been a teeny bit vague... here is another pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

This is my kinda clue! Not subtle at all! I guess you have as much difficulty reading your wife as I do mine!

Handmade drip tips?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/17)

Stosta said:


> This is my kinda clue! Not subtle at all! I guess you have as much difficulty reading your wife as I do mine!
> 
> Handmade drip tips?!


Clearly you haven't been married long enough, that skill will develop, eventually 

And yes, handmade drip tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (24/10/17)

That @BumbleBee looks Amazing - Well Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/17)

Max said:


> That @BumbleBee looks Amazing - Well Done


Thanks @Max


----------



## Silver (24/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, ok my wording may have been a teeny bit vague... here is another pic
> 
> View attachment 111355



Wow, thats awesome @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

I've been messing around with the new Geekvape Athena squonker, nice little mod, build quality is great, it's small. But, it hasn't taken top spot over the Coppervape BF for me. I'm not a fan of all the sharp corners on the Athena, the Coppervape is so much more comfortable. I've had no issues with the Athena, it's a hard hitter that doesn't tear up your battery wraps, and the sliding lock switch works just fine. 




I would however love to know why Geekvape has decided to print their logo upside-down

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been messing around with the new Geekvape Athena squonker, nice little mod, build quality is great, it's small. But, it hasn't taken top spot over the Coppervape BF for me. I'm not a fan of all the sharp corners on the Athena, the Coppervape is so much more comfortable. I've had no issues with the Athena, it's a hard hitter that doesn't tear up your battery wraps, and the sliding lock switch works just fine.
> 
> View attachment 113318
> 
> ...


Well spotted @BumbleBee !

Maybe it's the right way up when you're vaping it and looking down on your mod?!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Well spotted @BumbleBee !
> 
> Maybe it's the right way up when you're vaping it and looking down on your mod?!


It's like that on the packaging, RDA and everywhere else on the interweb


----------



## Stosta (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It's like that on the packaging, RDA and everywhere else on the interweb



Haha! Maybe it's a bat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Maybe it's a bat


maybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (16/11/17)

I still LOVE that brass CopperVape XX

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/17)

The McFly 14mm BF RDA arrived today, so an old friend came out to see what was happening

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (24/12/17)

Some Sunday afternoon woodworking, building @Bumblebabe's new desk for her shop and an opportunity for a quick photo shoot. These are the new Frosted Orange panels on my Pulse BF mod 




Regular price on these mods is R580, if you're quick you can pick one up for just R464 by using the Merry2017 coupon before 31 December 2017

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (24/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Some Sunday afternoon woodworking, building @Bumblebabe's new desk for her shop and an opportunity for a quick photo shoot. These are the new Frosted Orange panels on my Pulse BF mod
> 
> View attachment 117249
> 
> ...



Lovely photo @BumbleBee !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (24/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Some Sunday afternoon woodworking, building @Bumblebabe's new desk for her shop and an opportunity for a quick photo shoot. These are the new Frosted Orange panels on my Pulse BF mod
> 
> View attachment 117249
> 
> ...


Very nice photo @BumbleBee!

Thanks for the reminder regarding the discount code. I've placed my order for some goodies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (9/1/18)

Ooooh weeeee!!!! 


Look what @BumbleBee got for meeee  

LOVING IT 
Thank you

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## daniel craig (9/1/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Ooooh weeeee!!!!
> 
> 
> Look what @BumbleBee got for meeee
> ...


That looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/1/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Ooooh weeeee!!!!
> 
> 
> Look what @BumbleBee got for meeee
> ...


Flippit, that thing is pink... I mean cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (12/1/18)

Hi @BumbleBee I was wondering if you are going to bring in the Coppervape Skydrop for the Coppervape skyline.


Dave


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/18)

DaveH said:


> Hi @BumbleBee I was wondering if you are going to bring in the Coppervape Skydrop for the Coppervape skyline.
> 
> 
> Dave


Sure, I can get a few

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DaveH (12/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Sure, I can get a few



@BumbleBee great! 

I would like 4 please:
Black drip tip.
Glass tank.
If they don't come with Black drip tips and Glass tanks can you order them as spares separately for me please. 
 Thanks 
Dave


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/18)

DaveH said:


> @BumbleBee great!
> 
> I would like 4 please:
> Black drip tip.
> ...


Will do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/18)

DaveH said:


> Hi @BumbleBee I was wondering if you are going to bring in the Coppervape Skydrop for the Coppervape skyline.
> 
> 
> Dave


Does the Skydrop have a specific function other than looking good?


----------



## skola (13/1/18)

Andre said:


> Does the Skydrop have a specific function other than looking good?


I was wondering the same. Perhaps there might be a slight increase in flavour considering the chimney is much shorter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/18)

Andre said:


> Does the Skydrop have a specific function other than looking good?



Hi @Andre 
In that other skydrop thread i think @Rob Fisher said there is an improvement in flavour

At the cost of slightly reduced juice capacity

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Andre
> In that other skydrop thread i think @Rob Fisher said there is an improvement in flavour
> 
> At the cost of slightly reduced juice capacity



The Skydrop does look good.
The reduced juice capacity is a pain.
On my normal Skylines the Skydrop does seem to enhance the flavour a bit, but nothing on the planet beats my gold plated Skyline. Not sure why this is? Maybe it's the gold and maybe it's just a lucky coil?
Can't use your own drip tips which is a fail for me.
The Skydrop does look cute.
And of course all my feedback is based on authentics and not the clones.

Edit - And the drip tip that comes with the Skydrop is WAY too bloody short!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (14/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Skydrop does look good.
> The reduced juice capacity is a pain.
> On my normal Skylines the Skydrop does seem to enhance the flavour a bit, but nothing on the planet beats my gold plated Skyline. Not sure why this is? Maybe it's the gold and maybe it's just a lucky coil?
> Can't use your own drip tips which is a fail for me.
> ...


I get a warmer denser vape with the skydrop and refilling is infinitely more pleasurable even though it's the same system essentially.
I find the drip tip to be perfect as I prefer the short stubby look but I hedge always been fond of stock tips and rarely venture out top custom tips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/1/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Ooooh weeeee!!!!
> 
> 
> Look what @BumbleBee got for meeee
> ...



@Bumblebabe Oooooh What a shock - ing pink! I love it! Many happy vapes!


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/18)

This arrived this morning, wow, so much of chrome gold bling! 




This is the Luxe Edition of the G-Priv 2 with the Mace RDA by Ample

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (26/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This arrived this morning, wow, so much of chrome gold bling!
> 
> View attachment 120201
> 
> ...


I wonder if @Rob Fisher has seen this bling...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

Christos said:


> I wonder if @Rob Fisher has seen this bling...



He has... but I don't do Smok.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> He has... but I don't do Smok.


Phew! Thank goodness.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> He has... but I don't do Smok.


Never thought I'd see the day Rob isn't curious about testing gear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (26/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Never thought I'd see the day Rob isn't curious about testing gear


Rob needs to save for his second retirement....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/18)

Some new toys have just arrived, I am by no means Wismec's biggest fan but this little Luxotic is frikken cool! I've got the equally impressive Dead Rabbit SQ on it, wow, what an amazing little setup!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/18)

Trying to show off the size of the Titan...






Yes, that's an OL16 in there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Bizkuit (10/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Some new toys have just arrived, I am by no means Wismec's biggest fan but this little Luxotic is frikken cool! I've got the equally impressive Dead Rabbit SQ on it, wow, what an amazing little setup!
> 
> View attachment 121528



@BumbleBee in much need of a bumbletip that will matchy matchy with these resin doors


----------



## Bizkuit (10/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Some new toys have just arrived, I am by no means Wismec's biggest fan but this little Luxotic is frikken cool! I've got the equally impressive Dead Rabbit SQ on it, wow, what an amazing little setup!
> 
> View attachment 121528




What build are you using in the SQ/luxotic combo?


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Trying to show off the size of the Titan...
> 
> View attachment 121810
> 
> ...



Wow @BumbleBee 
That is so cool !
The titan ate the OL16. Haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/18)

Bizkuit said:


> @BumbleBee in much need of a bumbletip that will matchy matchy with these resin doors


I'll see if I can find a resin that will go with the Luxotic door, I don't have something with that mix of colours but I'm sure I can find something that at least won't clash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/18)

Bizkuit said:


> What build are you using in the SQ/luxotic combo?


A single parallel 24g Ni80 works well, if that's too warm then just a simple 6 wrap with the 24g is good too. I still need to get around to fancier coils but so far plain round wire works great for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (10/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Trying to show off the size of the Titan...
> 
> View attachment 121810
> 
> ...



wow !

thats massive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (10/2/18)

vicTor said:


> wow !
> 
> thats massive



Thats what she said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (10/2/18)

jm10 said:


> Thats what she said
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



...lol i see it can take 28ml of juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/18)

vicTor said:


> ...lol i see it can take 28ml of juice


Yip, that's not a typo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (10/2/18)

Hi @BumbleBee - what ever happened to this Drip Tip - and is that the Dead Rabbit SQ 22mm Single Coil RDA 

I’ve left your wording in this copy from your post on page 3. 

lol, ok my wording may have been a teeny bit vague... here is another pic


----------



## BumbleBee (10/2/18)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - what ever happened to this Drip Tip - and is that the Dead Rabbit SQ 22mm Single Coil RDA
> 
> I’ve left your wording in this copy from your post on page 3.
> 
> lol, ok my wording may have been a teeny bit vague... here is another pic


This was a drip tip I made for myself, it's on the original Dead Rabbit RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

Your drip tips are too gorgeous @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (11/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Trying to show off the size of the Titan...
> 
> View attachment 121810
> 
> ...



A local vape shop is running a promotion this month. If you pop into the shop they will fill your tank with whatever you choose for free.. Think I might get banned from there if I pitch up with that tank.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/2/18)

With a V8 stick or ego battery 


Adephi said:


> A local vape shop is running a promotion this month. If you pop into the shop they will fill your tank with whatever you choose for free.. Think I might get banned from there if I pitch up with that tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

Adephi said:


> A local vape shop is running a promotion this month. If you pop into the shop they will fill your tank with whatever you choose for free.. Think I might get banned from there if I pitch up with that tank.


Hahaha, I would love to see the look on their faces if someone rocks up with a Titan

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (2/3/18)

Thank you @BumbleBee for this awesome vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (2/3/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> View attachment 124384
> Thank you @BumbleBee for this awesome vape


You're very welcome Babe

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> You're very welcome Babe



You know... flowers would be cheaper

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## BumbleBee (2/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> You know... flowers would be cheaper


Flowers die

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Flowers die



Not if they are fake

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Carnival (2/3/18)

Llama antics again..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (2/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> You know... flowers would be cheaper


Have you seen the price of flowers lately?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Have you seen the price of flowers lately?


Paper is cheaper 

http://www.origami-instructions.com/origami-flowers.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)

Carnival said:


> Llama antics again..



And the weekend has barely started

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/18)

I've been quite excited to get my hands on these, the deck design looks like it could be a winner and being a dual coil RDA with a deep juice well should make it good for squonking.




I wonder if it will beat my current favourite; the Dead Rabbit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/18)

Hmmm, I think I'm going to go with my standard 3mm 24g Ni80 round wire on here to see how it compares with the rest of my attys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmm, I think I'm going to go with my standard 3mm 24g Ni80 round wire on here to see how it compares with the rest of my attys.
> 
> View attachment 128163



interesting design. More pics please so I can try and see whats going on with the airflow... looks like its near impossible to oversquonk


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/18)

Amir said:


> interesting design. More pics please so I can try and see whats going on with the airflow... looks like its near impossible to oversquonk






The airflow comes in the side, then it's angled down and hits the coil from below. The whole deck sits above a deep juice well, the juice hole on the squonking pin is high so you can get a lot of juice in there. 

I have a build in there now and haven't managed to over-squonk yet, however, if you fill the juice well and tilt the device then it will run out of the airflow slots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 128166
> 
> 
> The airflow comes in the side, then it's angled down and hits the coil from below. The whole deck sits above a deep juice well, the juice hole on the squonking pin is high so you can get a lot of juice in there.
> ...



Looks like you will need the dreaded long wick tails to get to the bottom of that juice well


----------



## BumbleBee (6/4/18)

Amir said:


> Looks like you will need the dreaded long wick tails to get to the bottom of that juice well


Not really, this one uses a bit less wicking than the Dead Rabbit


----------



## BumbleBee (17/4/18)

Woohoo! Vapemail! 




I’m just checking out the Themis RTA and the X-Priv, but the Aequitas RDAs will be on the website shortly

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/6/18)

Good morning folks, I thought I’d take this opportunity to let you know what I’m having for breakfast

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (23/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Good morning folks, I thought I’d take this opportunity to let you know what I’m having for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 136309


Something caught my eye!



Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/6/18)

If you dont mind me asking, how does Animals compare to Zewb Mr B ?


----------



## BumbleBee (23/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Something caught my eye!
> View attachment 136310
> 
> 
> Regards


I do like my Rabbits, that one is the Gold SQ on a solid brass Coppervape, my first squonker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/6/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how does Animals compare to Zewb Mr B ?


They're very similar, Animalz is maybe just a bit lighter on the lemon notes and the icing is just a tad sharper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (23/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I do like my Rabbits, that one is the Gold SQ on a solid brass Coppervape, my first squonker


Those little Coppervape squonkers are really something else. I have three aluminium ones already but a solid brass one would be just so awesome. The combo with the gold DR SQ really looks stunning. 

Regards


----------



## BumbleBee (23/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Those little Coppervape squonkers are really something else. I have three aluminium ones already but a solid brass one would be just so awesome. The combo with the gold DR SQ really looks stunning.
> 
> Regards


The Aluminium Coppervape is my go-to device, it's always withing reach and it's usually the one that goes with when I need to dash out somewhere. Super dependable little mods those. The Brass one is really nice but it's heavy, so it's doesn't get out much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Good morning folks, I thought I’d take this opportunity to let you know what I’m having for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 136309



 I didn't see the choc-chip cookies on @Bumblebabe 's website. If I had, I would have ordered some - they're delicious!


----------



## BumbleBee (23/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I didn't see the choc-chip cookies on @Bumblebabe 's website. If I had, I would have ordered some - they're delicious!


They just came in

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (24/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I didn't see the choc-chip cookies on @Bumblebabe 's website. If I had, I would have ordered some - they're delicious!


If I was sure to get them I would have warned you @Hooked 

I found them Tuesday evening with the cordial & chocolate guys. It was a mad dash trying to fill in forms and getting registered with these 3 to order to pay and to send on Thursday afternoon. The boxes with the cookies went missing for a few hour but at the end I received everything on Friday afternoon for the health fair.


----------



## Hooked (24/6/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> If I was sure to get them I would have warned you @Hooked
> 
> I found them Tuesday evening with the cordial & chocolate guys. It was a mad dash trying to fill in forms and getting registered with these 3 to order to pay and to send on Thursday afternoon. The boxes with the cookies went missing for a few hour but at the end I received everything on Friday afternoon for the health fair.



No worries @Bumblebabe. I'll order next time - and I drooled over the pic of thos chocolates at your health fair. How did it go?


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/18)

Ooooooh I can't wait to get this little bugger coiled and wicked! 




I'm frikken lovin' this colour!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (2/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Ooooooh I can't wait to get this little bugger coiled and wicked!
> 
> View attachment 137344
> 
> ...


Nifty! Out the box or one of your tips on there @BumbleBee ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Nifty! Out the box or one of your tips on there @BumbleBee ?


This is exactly how it came out of the box, it's an Eleaf issue drip tip. Nice solid feel on this little chap

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/7/18)

Stunning colour @BumbleBee !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (3/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Stunning colour @BumbleBee !!


It’s gorgeous 
I’m so tempted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/7/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> It’s gorgeous
> I’m so tempted



@Bumblebabe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (3/7/18)

Hooked said:


> @Bumblebabe


Hehehe If it did not have the squeeze tank, I would have already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/18)

Cespian said:


> Yeah man, looks like theres no solution unless buying the tank seperately, which makes no sense. So I've got the Smok Stick V8... Smok hasnt released the coils that are supposed to be used with this kit... Nobody has an adequate RBA kit for it... So I'm forced to buy other coils and use it on a VW mod to crank up the watts and the poor 3.7V stick just chills and collects dust. I can only imagine how much this must be frustrating you (and most vendors supporting their products).
> 
> PS. If anybody wants to swap a Big Baby Beast Extended Glass for my Baby Beast Glass, please PM me.



I wanted to get the RBA for the v8 but if getting a spare glass is this hard / complicated ,I ill rather upgrade to the SMOK S priv [little ''young'' for my taste ] or the new MAG 225 with TFV12 PRINCE[ very gangster-ish, but cool] . Can / will any of the '' WISE ONES'' give me some pointers , I like the SMOK brand and hope to stay with them - OR - sugestions for a nice KANGERTECH please ?


----------



## Alex (3/7/18)

I love the purple Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> I wanted to get the RBA for the v8 but if getting a spare glass is this hard / complicated ,I ill rather upgrade to the SMOK S priv [little ''young'' for my taste ] or the new MAG 225 with TFV12 PRINCE[ very gangster-ish, but cool] . Can / will any of the '' WISE ONES'' give me some pointers , I like the SMOK brand and hope to stay with them - OR - sugestions for a nice KANGERTECH please ?


The post you’ve quoted was from April 2017, much has changed since then. I have the RBA and the necessary glass for the Big Baby Beast 

As for recommending an upgrade, it would be helpful to know what your requirements are and what your budget is. Are you looking for a stock coil tank, do you want to build your own coils, or a bit of both? 

And, I can’t think of a nice kangertech, the last decent kit they did was the Subox Kit, nothing since then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The post you’ve quoted was from April 2017, much has changed since then. I have the RBA and the necessary glass for the Big Baby Beast
> 
> As for recommending an upgrade, it would be helpful to know what your requirements are and what your budget is. Are you looking for a stock coil tank, do you want to build your own coils, or a bit of both?
> 
> And, I can’t think of a nice kangertech, the last decent kit they did was the Subox Kit, nothing since then.



Thanks for the feedback - I'm looking for something not too complicated , I have been vaping for a year now but waste money on shxt started with 
1] KANGERTECH TOGO MINI- tank too small - too many refills- coils scarce
2]KANGER SUBVOD MEGA TC - still using as back up
3]E-LEAF I JUST - fell apart -charging port slipped inside the tube
4]SMOK X8 - charging port slipped inside tube 
5]SMOK V8 - problems with the battery not charging
6]SMOK X8/v8 -got a new battery and paired it with the v8 tank - my main vape at the moment

So the idea is to spend about 2000 on a ''kit'' with batteries but with the option to go stock or build deck - that's why the 2 mentioned Smok's
are in my radar - stock coils tend to get expensive if you change every week.


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks for the feedback - I'm looking for something not too complicated , I have been vaping for a year now but waste money on shxt started with
> 1] KANGERTECH TOGO MINI- tank too small - too many refills- coils scarce
> 2]KANGER SUBVOD MEGA TC - still using as back up
> 3]E-LEAF I JUST - fell apart -charging port slipped inside the tube
> ...


How about something like this then...

Smok Majesty Kit with the top airflow X-Baby tank - R1200
RBA Head for the X-Baby - R190
2x Samsung 30Q - R150 each

Add some Cotton and some wire and maybe a toolkit if you don't have and you're all set

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Darius1332 (5/7/18)

Just something I noticed since your USB ports seem to keep breaking, do you charge with USB? If you do please buy an external charger, much safer and batteries will last longer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Just something I noticed since your USB ports seem to keep breaking, do you charge with USB? If you do please buy an external charger, much safer and batteries will last longer.


Thank you for that tip - it seemed weird that they kept on sliding into the casing - scenario solved !


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> How about something like this then...
> 
> Smok Majesty Kit with the top airflow X-Baby tank - R1200
> RBA Head for the X-Baby - R190
> ...


*BumbleBee-* this seems like a kiff option - you will see me end of the month !!!!
Another q: what other RBA's can you recommend on the Majesty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Another q: what other RBA's can you recommend on the Majesty.



A black one 

But seriously, this depends on your preferences. If you’re looking at an RTA (Tank) the Kylin Mini is a nice compact little single coiler. The Themis is one that I’m really enjoying too, dual coils and top airflow make this one a very nice leak free flavour and cloud machine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (5/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks for the feedback - I'm looking for something not too complicated , I have been vaping for a year now but waste money on shxt started with
> 1] KANGERTECH TOGO MINI- tank too small - too many refills- coils scarce
> 2]KANGER SUBVOD MEGA TC - still using as back up
> 3]E-LEAF I JUST - fell apart -charging port slipped inside the tube
> ...



Oh my Vape! You sure have had bad luck with mods @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> A black one
> Good reviews on the KYLIN mini - I like !
> 
> But seriously, this depends on your preferences. If you’re looking at an RTA (Tank) the Kylin Mini is a nice compact little single coiler. The Themis is one that I’m really enjoying too, dual coils and top airflow make this one a very nice leak free flavour and cloud machine.


----------



## ARYANTO (5/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Oh my Vape! You sure have had bad luck with mods @ARYANTO!
> View attachment 137794


YIP it's assxxxx ''friends'' who say ''Get this, no try that '' and at the end the damn thing conks out on me and I need to rush out to get something to replace .


----------



## Hooked (5/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> YIP it's assxxxx ''friends'' who say ''Get this, no try that '' and at the end the damn thing conks out on me and I need to rush out to get something to replace .



A costly exercise!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (10/8/18)

Thank you @BumbleBee for sticking with me 
My one year and 5 day smoke free anniversary WOOHOO!!! I made it. 
Oh and thank you for my awesome new mod

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (10/8/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Thank you @BumbleBee for sticking with me
> My one year and 5 day smoke free anniversary WOOHOO!!! I made it.
> Oh and thank you for my awesome new mod
> 
> View attachment 141471


Way to go @Bumblebabe ! Lucky lady, that is a beautiful-looking mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (10/8/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Thank you @BumbleBee for sticking with me
> My one year and 5 day smoke free anniversary WOOHOO!!! I made it.
> Oh and thank you for my awesome new mod
> 
> View attachment 141471


So badly want one. It looks great! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Thank you @BumbleBee for sticking with me
> My one year and 5 day smoke free anniversary WOOHOO!!! I made it.
> Oh and thank you for my awesome new mod
> 
> View attachment 141471


I'm so proud of you babe! I know how hard it was for you in the beginning but you kicked those stinkies in the ash good and proper!

It weird to see you with such a small mod now, I'm so used to seeing that shocking green 3 battery monster

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (10/8/18)

Way to go @Bumblebabe on the year and 5 days and the new awesome mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/8/18)

Congratulations @Bumblebabe , 1 year and 5 days is definately something to be proud of. Here’s to a lot more. And enjoy the new prezzie from @BumbleBee .

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/8/18)

Great stuff -well done @Bumblebabe 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/8/18)

@Bumblebabe That's fantastic - I didn't realise that it was only a year ago since you quit - in fact, I didn't realise that you used to smoke!

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/8/18)

Congrats @Bumblebabe !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (10/8/18)

Thank you so much to everyone 

I’m loving this little mod so much. Plenty feedback and easy to use. 

@Hooked i smoked like a chimney my dear. I’m so so so very grateful to not need a cigarette anymore. 
Even around smokers, no cravings for it at all  

@veecee you will love it. 
Best present you can give yourself. 

@BumbleBee I’m most grateful for you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (10/8/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Thank you so much to everyone
> 
> I’m loving this little mod so much. Plenty feedback and easy to use.
> 
> ...


I'm the same. Vaping got me off cigarettes completely. Even around other smokers, no craving at all.

Congrats on the achievement. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/18)

Congrats on the year stinkie free @Bumblebabe 
Marvellous achievement!

And having someone as experienced and considerate as @BumbleBee by your side certainly must make it a bit easier

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/18)

I finally have a car with a rev gauge!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance (22/8/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I finally have a car with a rev gauge!!
> 
> View attachment 142847


Congrats! And many happy rev’s!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/8/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I finally have a car with a rev gauge!!
> 
> View attachment 142847


That squonker is so awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (24/8/18)

Vapecon 2018

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (24/8/18)

Awesome Awesome @Bumblebabe and @BumbleBee - May the 2 Days be brilliant for The Vape Guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/8/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Vapecon 2018
> View attachment 142994


Looking good! See you guys on Sunday

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (25/8/18)

Stock and ready. 
VAPECON 2018

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (25/8/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Stock and ready.
> VAPECON 2018
> View attachment 143039


Was nice meeting you @BumbleBee , as allways a pleasure doing business with you. Can’t wait to try the juices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/8/18)

Great to see the team from The Vape Guy again. Thanks for the recommendations of the Eden juice @BumbleBee 
I am enjoying it a lot. Will order the cinnamon for @Tisha
The Melo 4 tank also fits like a glove.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Was nice meeting you @BumbleBee , as allways a pleasure doing business with you. Can’t wait to try the juices.


Maybe next year I’ll make it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bumblebabe (26/8/18)

Next year I’m going for sure!!! 
@BumbleBee take note

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/8/18)

Awesome meeting you @BumbleBee

Will definitely be frequenting your web store more often.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/8/18)

@BumbleBee nice meeting you.

Thanks for the "Elvis juice" aka The Kings breakfast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> Maybe next year I’ll make it


You have to try, it’s a great event and you must attend at least one. So many great people and vendors that share the same passion. Will also allow us in GP to meet you as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PaulaMoz (26/8/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> Thank you @BumbleBee for sticking with me
> My one year and 5 day smoke free anniversary WOOHOO!!! I made it.
> Oh and thank you for my awesome new mod
> 
> View attachment 141471


Please may I ask what mod this is


----------



## daniel craig (27/8/18)

PaulaMoz said:


> Please may I ask what mod this is


That's the Vaporesso Armour Pro 100w. Really good mod.


----------



## daniel craig (27/8/18)

@BumbleBee Is your site down at the moment? I get a message "We are currently performing some scheduled maintenance. 
We will be back as soon as possible. Please check back soon."


----------



## PaulaMoz (27/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> That's the Vaporesso Armour Pro 100w. Really good mod.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> @BumbleBee Is your site down at the moment? I get a message "We are currently performing some scheduled maintenance.
> We will be back as soon as possible. Please check back soon."



Its @BumbleBee that needed maintenance (Rest) after the weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Its @BumbleBee that needed maintenance (Rest) after the weekend


Indeed, we're are looking forward to a bit of sleep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> @BumbleBee Is your site down at the moment? I get a message "We are currently performing some scheduled maintenance.
> We will be back as soon as possible. Please check back soon."


We are frantically trying to do a stock take after Vapecon, we'll be back up as soon as we get all our varkies rounded up. There may also be a discount coupon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> @BumbleBee nice meeting you.
> 
> Thanks for the "Elvis juice" aka The Kings breakfast.


Nice meeting you too.

King's Breakfast such a nice all day juice, I really enjoy it


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Awesome meeting you @BumbleBee
> 
> Will definitely be frequenting your web store more often.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


It was great to finally see your face man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Was nice meeting you @BumbleBee , as allways a pleasure doing business with you. Can’t wait to try the juices.


And you too @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (7/10/18)

My awesome setup by @BumbleBee 
Loving my new driptips

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (7/10/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> My awesome setup by @BumbleBee
> Loving my new driptips
> View attachment 147566



Wow I love that pinky-blue driptip. Stunning @Bumblebabe!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (10/10/18)

Hooked said:


> Wow I love that pinky-blue driptip. Stunning @Bumblebabe!


Pretty cool hey 
I’m so happy. I’ve been waiting long for this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/18)

Everyone needs a bit of colour in their lives 

The Dead Rabbit RTA paired up with the Smoant Naboo mod, both in bright rainbow

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (17/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Everyone needs a bit of colour in their lives
> 
> The Dead Rabbit RTA paired up with the Smoant Naboo mod, both in bright rainbow
> View attachment 148765


That tip is so rocking the whole setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That tip is so rocking the whole setup!


Thanks 
It's so much prettier in person

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/18)

@Bumblebabe had her nails done to match her Vaporesso Arour Pro and Kylin Mini

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (17/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That tip is so rocking the whole setup!


I tried to take that tip yesterday, did not succeed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (17/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> @Bumblebabe had her nails done to match her Vaporesso Arour Pro and Kylin Mini
> 
> View attachment 148793


Ja nee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

